# zoje embroidery machine zj1501



## newryprint (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,
Does anybody have any experience with this embroidery machine - ZOJE ZJ1501?
Or any ZOJE machine, quality relaibility etc?
Was offered it at a good price £2000 less than a similar spec Tajima.


----------



## VictoriaMarch (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Bad move dont do it,
I have investigated Chinese machines my self,
Feiya, Ace , Zoje , Meistragarm,Merlin , Ricoma
All using cinese parts 
The machines dont have any re sale value just check out ebay.
Save your money go for Tajima , ZSK , Barudan,
But not Chinese , VictoriaMarch


----------



## embengineer (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi there, the zoje is a good quality machine, is definitely doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same breath as joy/ace machines. While it isn't up there with the tajima neither is the price. All the zoje embroidery machines are qc'd before coming into the U.K. in Germany to keep the quality as high as possible. Why not trial one see if you like it?


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

If it is only 2000 dollars less than tajima, I won't take the step to have it. Chinese machines is not worth that much. But the price is much lower than tajima, I would try. And if there is a local dealer, I see no problem to give it a try.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

embengineer said:


> Hi there, the zoje is a good quality machine, is definitely doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same breath as joy/ace machines. While it isn't up there with the tajima neither is the price. All the zoje embroidery machines are qc'd before coming into the U.K. in Germany to keep the quality as high as possible. Why not trial one see if you like it?


I have one and cannot get it working properly for love nor money. Everytime I turn it off it looses all information for a start. Threads long and threads short!

Anyone got the password to access the parameters to see if the settings are wrong?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> I have one and cannot get it working properly for love nor money. Everytime I turn it off it looses all information for a start. Threads long and threads short!
> 
> Anyone got the password to access the parameters to see if the settings are wrong?


The battery is dead. It's not the parameter settings most likely. Is your machine a single head or multi head? All you need to do is replace the CR2032 battery with a new one and you should be up and going. If you have a single head it is on the left side(if you are standing in front of it) right under the thread stand. There are 4 phillips head screws holding the cover to the base. Once you remove those the cover will come off and you will see a ground wire mounted to a metal plate. Remove the ground wire and the 4 phillips screws on the plate and the board with the battery is under there. Sometimes it is the top board and easy to get to. Other times it's the second board underneath and you will have to remove a few more screws and disconnect some wires to get to it. If you end up disconnected some wires be mindful of where they were plugged into.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> The battery is dead. It's not the parameter settings most likely. Is your machine a single head or multi head? All you need to do is replace the CR2032 battery with a new one and you should be up and going. If you have a single head it is on the left side(if you are standing in front of it) right under the thread stand. There are 4 phillips head screws holding the cover to the base. Once you remove those the cover will come off and you will see a ground wire mounted to a metal plate. Remove the ground wire and the 4 phillips screws on the plate and the board with the battery is under there. Sometimes it is the top board and easy to get to. Other times it's the second board underneath and you will have to remove a few more screws and disconnect some wires to get to it. If you end up disconnected some wires be mindful of where they were plugged into.


Its a single head. When you say - under the thread stand? Which bit do you mean exactly please?

Many thanks

John


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> Its a single head. When you say - under the thread stand? Which bit do you mean exactly please?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> John


Hard to describe in writing. Are you in the Us where you could call me so I can explain?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
the zoje is a good quality machine.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Hard to describe in writing. Are you in the Us where you could call me so I can explain?


Am in the UK. Do you mean the cover at the back - two screws either side?

Thank you for your time. Its appreciated.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

sinGN said:


> Hi,
> the zoje is a good quality machine.


I appreciate your opinion. I have one and i think it is terrible. Getting tensions anywhere near right is impossible, thread break sensor barely works, thread cutter often leaves a tail behind..

I wish I had never seen it. 

)


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Hard to describe in writing. Are you in the Us where you could call me so I can explain?


I have the back cover off. The circuit board loosed but no sign of a battery?

Help?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

sinGN said:


> Hi,
> the zoje is a good quality machine.


Would you stop it with this please. You sound like a robot. Every time someone posts something about a Chinese machine you always read the ad or brochure to us. You just did this for the Avance too. Either add a answer or try to help with someone's problem or just don't say anything. The guy is having a issue and doesn't care about the quality of the machine because the quote on quote "quality" machine is broke right now. As I said in another post my phone is riddled with all sorts of contacts of Chinese machine manufacturers and I would be happy to pass those along to you  I am sure they would be happy to make you a dealer.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> I have the back cover off. The circuit board loosed but no sign of a battery?
> 
> Help?


I found a picture in my phone sorta. I uploaded a photo. In this photo the very back cover is off showing the power supply. Yours may look different. If you look to the right there is a cover at the bottom and if you look close enough you can see a phillips head screw on that cover. Locate the other screws holding it on and the board is under there. Let me kow if your still confused a little. The battery is a circular battery like a watch. I attached a pic of something similar.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

If the battery is not located there then that company may have put it in behind the control panel. About 90% of the time the battery is where I said it is because most Chinese manufacturers don't change the location.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

If the attachment has worked you will see what I can see?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Another side note if the battery does not fix the problem then the CPU Board could be bad. The problem is there is several boards Dahao made. It could be anything from a E866, E879 or a E808. It all depends what the factory who made it used from Dahao. Most of the time the number will be on the board.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> If the attachment has worked you will see what I can see?


I do see it. See the big square over to the right at the bottom of the pic? That is the cover that needs to come off. There are 2 screws in the back holding it on and 2 on the side(both in the body of the machine. They are recessed) and one on the top. After you remove those the cover comes right off.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> If the attachment has worked you will see what I can see?


I circled the screws in Adobe to help you out a little.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

Great - another photo attached.

You mean in here?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> Great - another photo attached.
> 
> You mean in here?


Can you go ahead and open up the left side and take a picture? Normally what's in your picture is not what I see when I open it up. Take your time I am doing phone support today so I can help you as long as you need.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

All opened up and it looks just like the transformer.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> All opened up and it looks just like the transformer.


Okay so the boards are on the right side in that box. Remove those screws on the top and you should see 2 or 3 green boards in there.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

Open the transformer box??


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> Open the transformer box??


Yes...If you remove that top cover and don't see any circuit boards then that means Zoje put the battery inside the control panel. On the back of the panel there is four recessed hold and should be phillips head screws in there as well and we will need to remove those and the back of the panel will come right off.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks just like a transformer - no battery that I can see?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> Looks just like a transformer - no battery that I can see?


Okay so I guess go ahead and put the covers back on. It seems like they may have put it in the control panel so you are gonna have to remove the back. If it is not inside the panel then that mean Zoje used a Dallas real time clock on the board and the whole board will need to be replaced unless you know a computer repair person who can solder you in a new Dallas real time clock. I have a DIY sheet with pictures on how to do the clock yourself if it comes to that.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

The back of the machine or the back of this panel?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Can you look at all those boards in the picture on both side and the middle and tell me if you see a real time clock?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> The back of the machine or the back of this panel?


Back of that panel in the picture.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

Big pause while I put it all back together again.

I don't see that chip in here.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> Big pause while I put it all back together again.
> 
> I don't see that chip in here.


Okay. Looks like it's in the control panel.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

I just found out that one of these on your toe end hurts like buggery!!

Now starting on the panel..


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

Great - now looking at the back of the panel. )


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Is there a battery under the gold panel?


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

Not a sight of one... damn!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> Not a sight of one... damn!


By any chance do you still have your parts book? Remove one of those boards and see if it is on the other side.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Right at the top of the board I see a circular cap...Is there a plus sign on it?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay so if you don't see a CR2032 on a board under the covers and you don't see a real time clock only 1 other place left to check. We would have to take apart your power box where you cut the machine on at. I can't imagine a Chinese manufacturer putting the battery in there but each manufacturer is different.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for you help so far. Its really appreciated.

I have just arranged for a chap to come and service it tomorrow. Hopefully he will have more luck than me. haha.


----------



## Cyberstitch (Nov 28, 2016)

I will let you know how he gets on. The plan is to replace the Chinese hook and plate for a Japanese one like on my Toyota ESP9100net to see if that improves its performance.. which.. to be frank is pretty poor but then I was always used to the Toyota.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyberstitch said:


> I will let you know how he gets on. The plan is to replace the Chinese hook and plate for a Japanese one like on my Toyota ESP9100net to see if that improves its performance.. which.. to be frank is pretty poor but then I was always used to the Toyota.


You could always replace the tension knobs and springs with Toyota/Tajima as well. That will improve your tension issues as well.


----------

